# Macbook pro s'allume mais n'affiche rien



## olilo12 (11 Décembre 2008)

bonjour,

Voila j'ai un tres gros probleme, mon macbook pro s'allume mais n'affiche rien , donc le disque dur etc. se lance mais rien a l'ecran.
auriez vous une expliquation ?
c'et assez urgent ... je suis webmaster et donc en ai besoin pour travailler.

merci d'avance.
De Bilde Olivier

edit: pour info c'est un macbook pro 15" acheté il y a 1an avec mac os X tiger ( sais pas si ca a une importance mais on sais jamais ... )


----------



## marctiger (11 Décembre 2008)

Il faudrait un peu plus d'infos... rien ça veut dire quoi... pas de fenêtres dans le Finder, disque dur sur le bureau, écran noir, bleu, juste le fond d'écran... ?


----------



## art of evidence (12 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

C'est ça?

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR

J'ai le même problème.


----------



## olilo12 (12 Décembre 2008)

ca a peut-etre bien l'air d'etre ca ... merci 

pour plus d'info ben je pense avoir été clair.
le disque dur tourne ( on entends le bruit )
le lecteur ce fonctionne ( accepte les CD que je met dans la fente )
le gong retantis quand je l'allume
l'ecran n'affiche rien de cheez rien ( noir total ... )
branché sur un moniteur il n'affiche rien
une fois allumé et que je ferme l'ecran il ne se coupe pas ( alors que il dois se couper automatiquement)

je l'apporte demain la ou je l'ai acheté.
en esperant que sa ne prenne pas trop de temps.

Merci de votre aide en tout cas


----------



## marctiger (12 Décembre 2008)

S'il est toujours sous garantie c'est le mieux à faire en effet.

PS : et non tu n'as pas été clair, tu n'as pas précisé que c'était pour lire un DVD ou autre, ni si tu savais utiliser les applications, ou ouvrir des fenêtres etc... ceci-dit profites de ta garantie.


----------



## olilo12 (12 Décembre 2008)

il a 1an et 3 mois la ou je l'ai acheter chez media markt ( il est garantie 2ans ) car dans un apple store ils me le garantissais que 1an
mais si c'est ce probleme la je devrais pouvoir aller dans un apple store sans souci.

enfin les 2 magasins sont a 800m l'un de l'autre donc j'irais voir chez apple d'abord sa sera surement plus rapide si ils acceptent de me le reparer.

edit: oui c'est vrai qu'en me relisant ... desolé mais sa me tracassais fort sur le moment meme


----------



## art of evidence (12 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai eu aucun mal à faire prendre en charge le mien.
J'avais imprimé la page du site apple qui mentionnait le problème.


----------



## olilo12 (12 Décembre 2008)

oui j'ai également imprimé la page en esperant que sa sois bien ce probleme la mais sa y ressemble tres fort 

tu l'a recuperer apres combien de temps plus ou moins? 

Merci


----------



## art of evidence (12 Décembre 2008)

Je l'ai emmené lundi, et ne l'ai toujours pas récupéré, la carte mère doit arriver lundi au SAV.


----------



## olilo12 (12 Décembre 2008)

ok ok merci 
je vous tiens au courant en tout cas merci pour les info !

bonne fin de soirée


----------



## koko-retsi (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un soucis +/- similaire sur mon mbp de mai 2008.
J'ai du changer mon ecran en septembre suite a une casse.
Je l'ai effectué chez SOS master a Paris, adresse trouvé sur ce forum.
DEpuis le debut du mois j'ai vu apparaitre des traces de lumiere en bas de l'ecran, je pensais a un decollage du stock qui fait etancheité de lumiere en bas de la dalle. Puis la regulation automatique de la luminosité a commencé a faire des siennes en faisant "clignoter l'ecran" / en detectant mal la lumiere ambiante.
Enfin, hier, ecran noir, je vois les fenetres , le pointeur bouge, mais je ne vois plus rien ou presque.

Est ce que ce probleme est le meme que celui decris ici au niveau de la carte http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR ??

ou est plutot un probleme lié a l'ecran ?

Pensez vous qu'il y aura un probleme au SAV vu que j'ai fait changer l'ecran par sosmaster?

Merci de vos reponses, conseils.

Max


----------

